# Plastering Garage



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I think I have decided to have my garage plastered then painted, rather than painting the thermolite blocks.
The garage measures 18’ x 17’ x 10’ high approx.
Any ideas on the price of plastering per square metre please.
Thanks


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Guess it depends where you are in the country. I got an internal wall plastered last month, which was 5m*2m approx and it was £150, but that was a skim coat which would probably be fine for a garage too. Sp £15 a sq/m


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info
Based in Staffordshire


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

A traditional plastered wall would be 1/2" to 5/8" of sand and cement and then a top coat. That is my house anyway. There are products that replace the sand and cement before applying the smooth finishing coat.

You could look to plaster board first and then have the finish coat applied.

I did one wall of my garage with 18mm plywood so I could put screws anywhere without plugs.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Most professional plasters tend to dot the walls with bonding then board and skim. Make sure your not intending to add further electrical wiring later on if you go this route. You could also consider using foam backed insulated plasterboard to add insulation to the garage.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

If you want to hang things on the wall, frame it out with timbers where you will be wanting to add shelves / etc, then plasterboard it , if you can do all that yourself, leaving the joint tape/skim coat to the pro it will cut down the bill.
and Definitely get any and all electrical fitting out done before ..


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I got a half decent finish with this
https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-ready-mixed-plaster-white-10kg/23226

Took two tubs for one large wall of blocks, not a plasterer but once sanded and painted it looks good and is solid.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I'd personally have the electricals surface mounted and in ducts, so you can extend or change them at any future time with no grief.


----------



## diplodock (Dec 28, 2018)

ollienoclue said:


> I'd personally have the electricals surface mounted and in ducts, so you can extend or change them at any future time with no grief.


I'm totally agree with him, it's very useful advice.


----------

